# Puting twrp on kindle fire



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

i recently got a kindle fire and rooted it and a few other things and im thinking about puting cyanogen mod on it....but ive heard that twrp has a high chance of bricking your kindle. is this true? and if not know any video walk throughs?


----------

